# For SALE: £40 Exo Terra Vivarium/Terrarium 45 x 45 x 45 cm + accessories



## jogobellka (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi guys, selling viv as it's too big for our new house. Location is North Yorkshire so have a look please  Thanks

Exo Terra Vivarium/Terrarium 45 x 45 x 45 cm / 18” x 18” x 18” (WxDxH) in Raf Leeming, York | Pet Equipment & Accessories for Sale | Gumtree.com


----------

